# Ralph ruby & billy!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is billy with Ralph & ruby - we did this on a photo shoot, it's a picture of a picture, so not the best  
(Hope it's the right way up)


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha ha! That is one beautiful picture of a picture, what a gorgeous trio. But where are you and OH?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha ha! That is one beautiful picture of a picture, what a gorgeous trio. But where are you and OH?


In the bloody background!!! Haha I'm camera shy- unless it can be photoshopped to reduce one chin and 3 stone!!!  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't be so silly, this forum isn't judgemental, it's more like a kibbutz, do some primal scream therapy and post us a piccie. Having said that I've just made Neil delete a load of me with eyes half shut and/or a face like Youtha Joyce yikes!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG I love it that is adorable! I love Ruby on her hind legs she looks almost as tall as Billy!  Way cute picture!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> In the bloody background!!! Haha I'm camera shy- unless it can be photoshopped to reduce one chin and 3 stone!!!  x


You are funny! I hate getting my picture taken too After a few drinks maybe you would of popped in the picture


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pic


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Lovely picture xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fabulous pic - I love Billy's little foot  my boys have big hairy man feet now


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> OMG I love it that is adorable! I love Ruby on her hind legs she looks almost as tall as Billy!  Way cute picture!


Thanks renee, I love it - ruby is at the very front of the pic, so she looks quite big  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Fabulous pic - I love Billy's little foot  my boys have big hairy man feet now


Haha I was looking at his little feet on this pic, he still looks like he has pieces of cotton tied around them, they are still a bit chubby  - in other words, ..... Still kissable xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> You are funny! I hate getting my picture taken too After a few drinks maybe you would of popped in the picture


Pictures of all of us exist........ But only one made it, and that's staying hidden haha  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Pictures of all of us exist........ But only one made it, and that's staying hidden haha  x


Oh come on stop being a whimp


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Oh come on stop being a whimp


I might treat you all at Christmas to a none poo photo!!!  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yayyyyy be brave we will all be waiting


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Check your email it will make you feel braver


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahah ok - remind me Xmas eve to post it!  x


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Billy is gorgeous, as are R&R!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Your dogs are gorgeous Tracey but your son in his hat really steals the photo!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Tinman said:


> In the bloody background!!! Haha I'm camera shy- unless it can be photoshopped to reduce one chin and 3 stone!!!  x


Pmsl!!! A girl after my own heart Tracey!  I think we may have been separated at birth! 

Wicked picture btw, 3 perfect adorables.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Hahah ok - remind me Xmas eve to post it!  x


Why don't we all do one (as moral support!)?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You are too trusting Marion. Tracey and Renee will both be wearing Santa suits or something! Make them go first!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great photo fun "Christmas poos & there owners!"
Baggsy not going first!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> You are too trusting Marion. Tracey and Renee will both be wearing Santa suits or something! Make them go first!


We would never do something like that I don't even own a Santa suit


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lol. Do you own a reindeer suit, an elf suit, a Mrs. Claus suit, a snow man suit, or a gingerbread boy suit?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - v funny! I can just picture renee as an elf!! .... X


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful photo Tracey! Wish my boys were still little  
I think you should all post pics of yourselves it would be nice to put faces to the names  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The Photo is gorgeous, catching such a precious moment in time.... yes come on lets see some funny moments too!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha - v funny! I can just picture renee as an elf!! .... X


It would be a scary sight


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> It would be a scary sight


Haha no it wouldn't - didn't you do a dancing elf thing??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha no it wouldn't - didn't you do a dancing elf thing??


Umm no I think that was you


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Umm no I think that was you


It wasn't me.... It was you!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmmm you must be talking about my goofy dog walking outfit it's scary at best Self pictures always make me look cross eyed


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love it!! And so patriotic!! 
I thought it was you who posted a funny video of you singing on an elfs body??....
Or maybe I'm going mad??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh I think I know what you mean now It wasn't an elf it was that singer psy or whatever his name is and you could put your head on his body


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Oh I think I know what you mean now It wasn't an elf it was that singer psy or whatever his name is and you could put your head on his body


That's the one.... Phew, thought I'd gone a bit crazier!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Hmmm you must be talking about my goofy dog walking outfit it's scary at best Self pictures always make me look cross eyed


Remind me.....where are you from again Renee?  
How lovely to see the owners, we must definitely do an Xmas thread of reveals!
You're as beautiful and goofy as the Mollster, a very good fit  maybe we're all a bit like our doggies....Tracey do you like to pole dance or just count sheep?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Remind me.....where are you from again Renee?
> How lovely to see the owners, we must definitely do an Xmas thread of reveals!
> You're as beautiful and goofy as the Mollster, a very good fit  maybe we're all a bit like our doggies....Tracey do you like to pole dance or just count sheep?


Molly definitely wins out on the cute factor I think I need a nose job wow never realized how wide it is Maybe I should ask Santa for plastic surgery instead of a camera I'm sure Tracey pole dances after a few drinks ha! She probably gave Ralph lessons why do you think he behaves like that

That was the olympic hat a few years back!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Mazzapoo;522921 maybe we're all a bit like our doggies....[/QUOTE said:


> I'd give my eye teeth to be as cute as Rufus!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm sure you are! And you definitely have a cute way with words


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I'm sure you are! And you definitely have a cute way with words


So does he!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly definitely wins out on the cute factor I think I need a nose job wow never realized how wide it is Maybe I should ask Santa for plastic surgery instead of a camera I'm sure Tracey pole dances after a few drinks ha! She probably gave Ralph lessons why do you think he behaves like that
> 
> That was the olympic hat a few years back!


Haha I've done many things after a few drinks ...... But never pole dancing,  I suppose there is always a first time for everything


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Absolutely adorable photo 

Lovely to see Billy ....he's gorgeous. 

I have definitely missed seeing everyone's pics 

xxx


----------

